# Roboti >  300Eur par robotu

## Andrejs

Ja nu kādam gribās piedalīties Robotikas  2008 sacensībās un nav naudiņas, šī varētu būt iespēja:
http://www.robotika.lv/main.php?sect=19 ... ect=&page=
Citādi parasti ir stāsti, kā varētu uztaisīt to un šito, bet viss tik dārgs,tik dārgs...  ::  

300 eur ir pietiekaama summa lai varētu uzbūvēt konstruktīvi labu sumo robotu, nu bet viss pārējais ir atkarīgs no roku taisnuma.

Andrejs
P.S.  neesmu saistīts ne ar organizatoriem, ne sponsoriem

----------


## karloslv

Jā, tikai paskatījos, ka Distrelec katalogā ne s...da nav priekš tā robota, faktiski nekādu sensoru.

----------


## Vinchi

Noteikumos laikam bija jakstīts ja nav sponsora klāstā tad viņi sponsorē arī no cita piegādātāja  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sorry, bet vai kads nevar pateikt, kad ir nakamas sacensibas???
Paldies!
Beefs

----------


## karloslv

Nākamās sacensības būs pavasarī.

Noteikumos rakstīts, ka "uzņēmums sadarbībā ar vadošo elektronikas komponenšu un piederumu piegādātāju “Distrelec” nodrošinās nepieciešamās komponentes, pat tās, kas neietilpst *mūsu* katalogā,". Domāju naivi būtu sapņot, ka viņi sumo robotu riteņus un riepas pirks, piemēram, no štatu internetveikaliem.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Izlasiju noteikumus. Nevareju atrast sumo robotu noteiktumus un ari nebija skairds, vai izmers 30x30x25 ir maksimalais vai ari robotam ir jabut tik lielam?

Beefs

----------


## karloslv

Nē, nekur nav teikts, cik lielam jābūt, tikai maksimālie norādīti. Sumo robotiem gan ierobežojumi ir tikai platumā un garumā, bet ne augstumā.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

nu ja, bet es neatradu noplikumu par sumo robotiem. TI, kas viniem vispar ir jadara, lai uzvaretu!  ::

----------


## Vinchi

He! Vai ir atļauts ar IR diodēm žilbināt pretinieka robotu?  ::

----------


## Andrejs

Latvijas nolikums ir te:
http://www.robotika.lv/userfiles/sum..._12sept(1).doc
un vēl var paskatīties te:
http://www.robotroom.com/SumoRules.html
Sacensības tiek taisītas 3kg robotu klasei, tas protams, neliedz piedalīties ar vieglāku un mazāku robotu, bet šances ir maz   ::  

Par "žilbināšanu":
noteikumos ir punkts:
1. Nav atļautas ierīces, kas var radīt traucējumus pretinieka robota elektroniskajās daļās
To var traktēt dažādi, bet ja IR diodes ir paredzētas paša robota darbības nodrošināšanai  - viss ir ok  ::   Bet nedrīkst aizmirst ka var būt ari robots kurš kāreizi orientējas uz lielākā spilgtuma IR avotu  ::  

Andrejs

----------


## Vinchi

Tad jau sanāk ka šādas tādas viltībiņas ir atļautas  :: 

Man šķiet traucējumu radīšanas punktu vajadzētu izmest jo tas radītu lielāku grūtības pakāpi robotu taisītājiem un dotu iespēju ar mazu robotu uzvarēt jaudīgāku pretinieku  ::

----------


## Agris

Argusaa man paskaidroja, ka robotam nav jaabuut 100% no detaljaam no Argusa vai Distrelec kataloga! Pats var likt klaat saveejaas no Latgaliites utt, vai shiem pateikt no kuras internetbodes aarzemees kas vajadziigs un shie tad arii pasuutiis..detaljaam caur Argusu iegadaataam limits 300 Eur vienai komandai!

----------


## Andrejs

> Man šķiet traucējumu radīšanas punktu vajadzētu izmest jo tas radītu lielāku grūtības pakāpi robotu taisītājiem


 Tici man ka bez mākslīgām grūtībām pilnīgi pietiek ar reālās pasaules problēmām - prožektoriem, zibspuldzēm, draņķīgiem aķiem un sliktām riepām utt.
Bet ja kāds grib taisīt sumorobotu kurš izstaro visaa iespējamā spektrā, tikai priecāšos  ::   ::  , pa tādu jaungada eglīti ir viegli trāpīt...

----------


## Vinchi

Kāds ir plānotais balvu fonds no organizatoriem nākamajās robotikas sacensībās pa vietām un kategorijām.

Ja balvu fonds pirmajai vietai būtu vismaz ~1500-2000LVL domāju ka robotu skaits kas piedalītos būtu 3X lielāks  ::  Nauda tomēr ir viena no lielākajām motivācijām!  ::

----------


## Andrejs

> Ja balvu fonds pirmajai vietai būtu vismaz ~1500-2000LVL


  ::   ::  
Lai tāds cipars parādītos robotikas pasākumam jākļūst par ārkārtīgi populāru un mēdijiem "pievilcīgu" pasākumu. Tas Lv nedraud...
Bet daži importi pamanās sagādāt pat  20000$ balvu fondu.
Manuprāt lai pierādītu savu varēšanu lielas balvas nav galvenais stimuls. Lai gan pagājušās robotikas balvu fonds bija diezgan dāsns.( Karlos var pakomentēt)
 Vai zinot ka ir liels $$$$ balvā Tu uztaisītu labāku aparātu, uzrakstītu "gudrāku" algoritmu??? Galu galā tas ir hobijs - no tā nevar gaidīt kautkādu rentabilitāti un loģiku. Ja ar to pelna naudu tā ir pavisam cita lieta - lai to naudiņu nopelnītu, bieži  sākumā ir jāiztērē lielāka summa nekā pirmā peļņa.
No savas pieredzes:
Sumo robotelis ( 3kg klase )  ar  diezgan normālu mehanisko un elektrisko daļu (un nestrādājošiem sensoriem un pilnīgi nekādu loģiku  :: )  man izmaksāja ap  300 -350Ls. Tas protams ir nerēķinot darbu. Vinnēja aparāts ar 10x mazāku pašizmaksu  ::  
Morāle: nav nekādas morāles - tas ir hobijs un atpūta,  lai gūtu prieku cits dzer šnabi, cits būvē robotus..

Andrejs

----------


## karloslv

Hm, es biju nedaudz pārsteigts, ka šajās robotikas sacensībās balvu aspekts bija pavisam blāvs. Varbūt tādēļ, ka tika sadalītas kategorijas - skolnieki, studenti un citi, bet varbūt tādēļ, ka sacensības bija cita pasākuma ietvaros. Protams, balva ir drīzāk atzinības simbols, nevis kaut kāds reāls atalgojums (par ko gan īsti?). Sacensības manuprāt pazuda tajā visā telts jūklī. 
Argus iniciatīva izklausās laba, ja viņi tiešām ir gatavi apmaksāt visu robota tāmi, ieskaitot citur pirktās detaļas. Aicinu rakstīt pieteikumus, jo ar 300 Ls var ļoti pieklājīgu robotu savākt, vajag tikai rakt - meklējiet jau internetveikalus, apziniet teritoriju, lasiet idejas un domājiet savas. Da kaut vai savāciet no gataviem blokiem to robotu par 300 Ls, tas ir iespējams. Vienkārši mums visiem būs interesantāk un lielāks stimuls, ja būs nopietnāki roboti sacensībās. 
Balvu fonds ne vienmēr ir jāizsaka naudiņās. Labi nostartējot šādās sacensībās, ir lieliska iespēja tikt pamanītam no industrijas un citu entuziastu puses. Latvija tomēr ir maza, un daudz ko nosaka acīm redzētais, nevis CV uz papīra rakstītais.

----------


## Vinchi

Vai robotikas organizatori arī robotu un elektronikas fanāti kuriem nauda nav svarīgākais?  :: 
Summas kuras nāk no sponsoriem varētu būt jau 5ciparu skaitlis tāpēc žēl ka pašiem uzvarētājiem galu galā atlec samērā maz  :: 

Protams domāju ka lielākā daļa būtu azartiskāka uz robotu taisīšanu ja ar balvu fondu varētu nosegt laba robota pašizmaksu un par atlikumu varētu iegādāties kādu labu mērinstrumentu priekš sevi  :: 

Karloslv nejauc 300 EUR ar 300 LVL  ::  Bet lai nu kā tas jau arī ir pietiekoši.

----------


## Andrejs

> ka šajās robotikas sacensībās balvu aspekts bija pavisam blāvs


 sorī ar iepriekšējām sacensībām domāju Robotika 2007, ne Innovāciju dienu pasākumu..

Un par piedalīšanos - ari gribētu aicināt aktīvi piedalīties. Ari pēc minimāla līnijsekotāja uztaisīšanas daudzas lietas neliekas tik vienkāršas. Sumo ir kādas 3x grūtāks, darbietilpīgāks pasākums. Vairākiem "teorētiķiem un "speciālistiem" būtu ļoti lietderīgi padarboties ar rokām un pamēroties spēkiem ar citiem amatieriem. 

Par sadalīšanu kategorijās (skolēni, studenti, uc)  - uzskatu ka tas ir godīgs un pareizs variants. 

Par naudu - vienmēr visiem patīk skaitīt naudu citu kabatās. Jebkura pasākuma organizēšana ir padārgs prieks - un stipri šaubos vai Robotikas 2007 organizatori baigi "uzvārijās" un mīti par lielo sponsoru naudu ir tikai mīti. Un Innovaciju dienu pasākumā ari visi dalībnieki šo un to saņēma   ::  
Ja gribas ar hobiju pelnīt naudu - tad jābrauc uz Japānu vai ASV un jāpiedalās un jāuzvar   ::   ::   ::   turienes mačos...

Andrejs

----------


## karloslv

Dalīšana kategorijās ir godīgi, jā. Tāpat arī balvas patiesībā bija ok, vienkārši brīnījos, ka, piemēram, Tevalo šoreiz bija izkritis no atbalstītājiem.

----------


## Epis

nu ar 300eiro varētu pietikt priekš mikroshēmām un sensoriem, ja grib pa īstam inteliģentu robotu.

protams tādu ļoti intelektuālu robotu ir baigi grūti uztaisīt, lielākā problēma jau ir tās apkārtējās vides uztveršana un priekštata iegūšana par to vid,kā objektu skaits,izmēri, attālumi, to kustības ātrums utt.
un pēc manām domām izmantojot pāris fototranzistorus un kādus citus sensorus kas dod informāciju tikai par 1 apkārtējās vides punktu (jeb kordināti) ļoti ierobežo iespējas uztaisīt kādu gudru programmu jo sensoru skaits būs ļoti mazs, tikai dēļ informācijas trūkuma vidi, un vienīgais sensors kas var dot labu priekštatu kas notiek apkārt ir video sensori (salīdzinot ar 10-20 punktiem ja izmanto fototranzistorus vai citus 1 punkta sensoru ar kādu 100Kvai 300K pikseļu kameru atšķirība ir nenormāli liela)  un ar to tad jāsāk ja grib nenormāli inteleiģentu robotu.

Mans saraksts ko es varētu par tādu naudu nopirkt un tad vairākus gadus kodēt  :: 
1 cyclone II starter kits 150$ +  (man jau ir)
1.3Mega Pixel Digital Camera Module (speciāli priekš tā kita) - $70  
+ otra mazā 1.3Mpix kamera pa 20$ 
kopā sanāk 240$

----------


## Andrejs

::  Epis parādijies  ::  

Robotu un īpaši sumo robotu veiksmes pamatā ir laba mehanika un piedziņa, elektronika ir pēc tam (protams ne mazāk svarīga sastāvdaļa, bet pa lielo vinalga- analoga, proči, ttl mikrenes utt)
un lūdzu, Epi - beidz murgot par kamerām, sāk jau apnikt. (vai ari atklāj cik Tev gadiņu  ::   ::  )

Andrejs

----------


## Epis

Kas noteikumus ir teikts par to kad ja kādam robotam nosēžās baterija un viņš izrubās, tad kurš vinnē? tas kas vēl darbojās ?? 

ja tā ir tad viena no taktikām kā vinnēt varētu būt uzbūvēt vieglu ļoti ātru robotu kas maz patērē enerģijas un visu laiku mūk no pretinieka kamēr tam baterijas nosēžās  ::  un uzvara ir rokā! laikam pa šito neviens nebīj iedomājies




> vai ari atklāj cik Tev gadiņu


 Paņem un sameklē diez vai tādu epju ir baigi dadz latvijā, protams tas nav īstais vārds lai gan es gribētu lai tas būt oficiāli īstais, vai vismaz otrais, vienīgi vārdu kalendārā viņa nav, laigan tas ir normāls skanīgs latviešu vārds vai iesauka.

----------


## malacis

Slinkums meklēt, varbūt kāds var iemest linkus uz video, kuros redzams, kā šitie robotiņi cīnās?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kungi.. ir uz ko tiekties...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpqmBEG349I
 :: 

un te gudrs robtos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpqmBEG349I
4:45 sekunde. VAr redzet. dzeks ierauga ptrieksa pretinieku, abrauc unapgriezas rinki un izstumj lauka! Amizanti!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Epis

Baigais ātrums tiem summo robotiem. 
Kādus sensorus viņi tajos summo botos izmanto ??

vispār es izdomāju prieka pēc, jāpasūta pāris kodak video kameru sensorui KAC9647  ~21,5$, kad sūtīšu no digikey nākošās fpga plates detaļas  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Epi nēsi drusku sapiedies ar to sensoru? Bez lēcas viņš praktiski nav izmantojasm, kā tu viņam notrāpīsi lēcu. Ja vēlies varu pameklēt man mājās bija no pentax digitālā fotoaparāta 4 megapikseļu sensors. Varu atdot par baltu velti  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Varētu būt vēl kategorija - citi un visvienkāršākais robots  :: 

Plānoju uz optisko signalu viltīgu izvietojumu un 1 multivibratoru foloweri  ::

----------


## Epis

vairāk par video sensoriem nerunāšu, jo tāpat neviens par viņiem neko nezin un kad pats būšu iemēģinajis tad izstāstīšu kas kā !

šitā doma par video sensoru man jau samērā sen un pa šito laiku esu savācis baigi daudz informācijas + visu netu izķemējis un šādus tādus kodus arī uzcepis(priekš peles sensora testēšanas VGA draiveri!)  un pate lieta ir baigi intresantā.

Man liekās ka esu pietiekoši daudz pētījis tos video sensoru, lasījis dokumentācijas un skatījies kur ko var nopirkt, kad varētu arī pāriet nākošajā līmenī un iemēģināt kādu no viņiem un viss lētākis un labākais sensors kas ir reāli nopērkams + ar labu dokumentāciju ir tas kodak pārējie ir vai nu baigi dārgi, vai arī pārāk švaki un ja jau kautko pērku tad arī pērko labāko ko par naudu var nopirkt  un gan jau pēc kāda pus gada es viņu palaidīšu.

----------


## Ginta @ Argus

Tā kā tuvojas pieteikšanās termiņs - 15.10.2007 Argus izsludinātajam konkursam par 300Eur atbalstu Sumo robota izgatavošanā, uzņēmums ir apkopojis atbildes uz visbiežāk uzdotajiem jautājumiem.

300Eur ir uz vienu komandu vai uz visām trim?
Katra no trijām komandām saņems 300Eur atbalstu Sumo robota izgatavošanai.

Vai varēšu iegādāties detaļas iegādāties citur?
Jā. Tev tikai jāpasaka mums, kurā vietā kādas detaļas nepieciešamas un uzņēmums Tev tās sagādās.

Vai veikalam jābūt Latvijā?
Nē, detaļas varam sagādāt arī no ārvalstu veikaliem.

Vai varēšu pats iegādāties detaļas un nest čekus pēc tam uz Argusu?
Nē, šāda iespēja nepastāv.

Vai papildus varēšu ieguldīt savus līdzekļus?
Protams.

Kā īpašumā paliek Argus sponsorētais robots pēc sacensībām?
Tavējā, Robota meistar.

Kas notiks, ja mans robots neuzvarēs sacensībās?
Tu tik un tā būsi ieguvējs, jo, ieguldot savu laiku un enerģiju, būsi ieguvis jaunas zināšanas, nodibinājis kontaktus ar citiem robotikas dalībniekiem un Tevi ievēros potenciālie darba devēji.

Tātad - vēl vari paspēt pieteikties mūsu konkursam.
Sīkāka informācija: http://www.argus.lv/pub/atbalsta_piedavajums.pdf

Ginta

----------

